# Old Gaggia Classic & Modded Compak K6



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

This is my novice and sensible set up of my Coffee area in the utility area of my kitchen.

I weigh my coffee in the pink stainless steel cup and grind direct in there, a quick stir with a metal skewer and into my home made funnel direct into the PF. A quick turn with my Motta distributor and a tamp with a Motta Tamper.

Regards

Mohammad


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

itn said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my novice and sensible set up of my Coffee area in the utility area of my kitchen.
> 
> ...


I used the same wilko brush for my grinds.


----------

